# nail polish top coat



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys. i've always had the hardest time keeping my nail polish chip-free. please recommend a good top coat for me!! i'm sick of doing my nails and then having them chipped in a few hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks everyone!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 2, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails (with Nylon) polish in Nude (no. 95). I think the line has been reformulated somewhat so this might be categorized differently now. I'm not even sure this was originally meant as a topcoat - it's really just a clear polish but it works really well.  I can go about a week without chipping/cracking/yellowing etc.

That said, if you're at all concerned about animal testing and/or ingredient safety (as I now am), SH is not the way to go.  (I'm currently phasing this out of my life and looking for something better).


----------



## disconlemonade (Aug 2, 2009)

I really like China Glaze's fast forward top coat.


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 2, 2009)

I would first get a really good base coat - I like Orly Bonder and China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat   they really grab the nail polish and keep it from chipping 
For Top Coat I use Seche Vite  Dry Fast Top Coat - it makes my nails really shiny and keeps them chip free longer that others I have tried


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Strengthening Top Coat, it does a pretty darn good job. On the manicure I currently have on, I have been wearing it for three days with no touch-up top coats and I have only one minor chip.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 2, 2009)

i have tried a bunch of different top coats, yet my polish always chips. maybe it's not a problem with the top coat, but your nails. i'd recommend using a good base coat such as OPI nail envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seche vite is my favorite top coat... it's amazing!!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i have tried a bunch of different top coats, yet my polish always chips. maybe it's not a problem with the top coat, but your nails. i'd recommend using a good base coat such as OPI nail envy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seche vite is my favorite top coat... it's amazing!!_

 

That's actually a really good point. Have you (OP) tried buffing your nails first so they're smooth?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 2, 2009)

I like Essie's. I think it's called "To Dry For". I used to swear by Seche Vite, but it gets thick.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_That's actually a really good point. Have you (OP) tried buffing your nails first so they're smooth?_

 
yes i was thinking about that. maybe the problem is i don't have a good base. in a way it's like makeup. u gotta have a good base. i will look into all these suggestions. thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 2, 2009)

Definitely look into a good base coat. I started using Seche Vite about 8 months ago with great results, but it was when I started using CND Stickey two months ago that I noticed a huge improvement in chipping.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yes i was thinking about that. maybe the problem is i don't have a good base. in a way it's like makeup. u gotta have a good base. i will look into all these suggestions. thanks for all the input everyone!_

 





 Get yourself a good buffing block. I went off nail polish for a while (as I was too lazy to polish regularly) and I found that a good buffer block kept my nails natural yet shiny (like I was wearing top coat). Overall this also helps polish adhere better (or so I've found, anyway).


----------



## User67 (Aug 3, 2009)

I really like Seche Vite, it dries super fast & really prolongs the life of my manicures!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ I totally agree!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 3, 2009)

I use the Nails Inc base coat clear polish as I find it "traps" your polish.  It won't let it sink into the nail and it won't let it chip either.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 3, 2009)

Base - Orly Bonder, Seche Ridge Filler

Top - Seche Vite, Diamond Dry

Make sure your nails are clean and oil free when you apply polish, and always cap the edges/tips with each coat of polish you use.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 3, 2009)

You can do the Sally Hanson's Insta-Dri Fast Dry Nail Color has a Top Coat. It dries within 60 seconds and I really recommend this. Also, China Glaze Fast Forward Top Coat and Strong Adhesion Base Coat is great too!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

i find that essie's nail products work best for me - they have a top coat called good to go and it's fast drying and great!


----------



## Birgit (Aug 4, 2009)

Definitly seche vite! The best I have tried.... Their base coat is also very good.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 5, 2009)

A couple more thoughts. Try wiping your nails with vinegar before starting to polish them, it will remove any oils without drying them out the way remover will. Also, be careful not to over buff your nails especially if you have problems with peeling/spliting/breaking. Only buff if you can see ridges, because everytime you buff you are removing the top layers of your nail, which weakens the nail gradually.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm another Seche Vite fan


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 5, 2009)

I use any base coat, but I only have three topcoats I use Essie Good To Go, Nails In Kensington Topcoat Caviar and China Glaze First & Last Topcoat.

I've reviewed both the Essie and Nails Inc one on my blog. =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually like Poshe top coat way more than Seche. Am I alone in this? It dries super fast, it's shiny etc but it doesn't pull my np like seche does, and its formaldehyde and toluene free (seche is not if Im not mistaken).


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_hey guys. i've always had the hardest time keeping my nail polish chip-free. please recommend a good top coat for me!! i'm sick of doing my nails and then having them chipped in a few hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks everyone!_

 
There's this technique called the "Stickey Sandwich" that I've been using lately that is yielding awesome results- five days chip-free, which was unheard of for me before!

Basically, apply a coat of CND Stickey to clean nail, then your polish, allow to dry till tacky, then apply _another_ coat of CND Stickey, then your topcoat (I use Seche Vite).

Good Luck!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 12, 2009)

I have use Seche Vite and Essie Good To Go! topcoat. I prefer Essie one because Seche Vite is too thick for my liking. But both are great topcoats.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 13, 2009)

Sally Hansen's Insta-Dri topcoat used to be my go-to, but I don't like the "flatness" of the finish; it dries shiny but it doesn't have that thick, glassy, gel-nail look that I like. (If that makes sense) 

Essie's Good To Go! is pretty good but I could only use half of the bottle before it got too thick and unworkable. 

Lately I've been using Poshe and Seche Vite's topcoats and they are the best I've ever used! Actually I prefer Poshe at times, it seems to last longer for me but it is not widely available in my neck of the woods.

And I agree, a good base coat is crucial too!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 13, 2009)

Get a good basecoat first. I find that, with the base coat that I'm using (which is only available in my country, so it's not worth mentioning it...) I can have a week or more of polish without chipping. And that is without a top coat! I do get some tipwear, but I don't mind it that much.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I really like Seche Vite, it dries super fast & really prolongs the life of my manicures!_

 
so where can i find this brand?? i'm such a nail noob.


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_so where can i find this brand?? i'm such a nail noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In my neck of the woods, every CVS carries it, as well as Sally Beauty Supply and Ulta stores.


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm also a huge fan of seche vite. it dries super fast which is good for someone as impatient as myself.

however, i feel like my base coat is rubbish since my nails still chip relatively quickly... i've been considering either orly bonder or cnd stickey, does anyone here have a preference between the two?


----------



## ohshnappp (Aug 18, 2009)

Chipping also has to do with what base coat you're using.
My HG combo is CND Stickey base coat with Seche Vite top coat. I change my nails every week, and they're never chipped by the end of the week when I use these two!


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

everyone always says seche vite but i'm not a fan, as it doesnt seem to do anything to prolong the life of the polish just makes it shiny!! sally hansens hard as nails is great!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicolaarthur99* 

 
_everyone always says seche vite but i'm not a fan, as it doesnt seem to do anything to prolong the life of the polish just makes it shiny!! sally hansens hard as nails is great!_

 
i agree, hard as nails is a great line.. sally hansen really makes great, affordable products - their polishes honestly last as long on me as OPI or essie (though i like OPI's brush the best and I think Essie goes on the smoothest for me, but different brands work for different people)


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I really like Seche Vite, it dries super fast & really prolongs the life of my manicures!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I'm another Seche Vite fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seche Vite is great - only drawback is that with repeated use it thickens up, and you can only use the thinner that Seche makes to thin it out.  I find it worth it, because the topcoat is so good.  And a bottle of their thinner will last years and years, you only use drops at a time.

I find that using SV top coat with Creative Nail Design Stickey base coat to be a good combo for resisting chipping.


----------



## CaveB (Aug 26, 2009)

Seche Vite is fine, but I recently I have been reaching for Poshe over it and things seems to be wearing like iron.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

poshe top coat, great stuff!


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I actually like Poshe top coat way more than Seche. Am I alone in this? It dries super fast, it's shiny etc but it doesn't pull my np like seche does, and its formaldehyde and toluene free (seche is not if Im not mistaken)._

 
I agree with you


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

seche vite fast dry top coat

it's simply awesome


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 1, 2009)

i love beauty secrets nail top coat from sallys beauty supply. i swear it's like painting on shiney thick glass. my polish lasts forever with it.


----------



## ohmissdee (Apr 8, 2014)

I've tried essie, opi, seche vite and the one that worked best for me is....sally hansens! The top coats actually dries quickly and makes my nail polish last a couple of days more than the other brands


----------



## Candy Cotton (Apr 16, 2014)

seche vite fast dry top coat is my favorite


----------



## ponderful (May 23, 2014)

I like Seche Vite, it helps my nail polish dry faster and it looks super shiny. I make sure to apply it over wet polish since I hear it will peel off if you don't, I also wrap the tips as well. So far I haven't had real shrinkage issue, but my bottle is still relatively new. I am hoping to try Glisten and Glow HK Girl top coat next, since I am on the market for an alternative quick-drying top coat that helps nail polish dry quickly and can apply over wet or dry polish.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

I tried *the Formula X one, *pretty good I think ( and less pricey than the OPI top coat ).
  Gel effect too.


----------



## karmachameleon (Aug 18, 2014)

Seche Vite always peels off on me, taking the polish with it. I've been using Deborah Lippman's Rock Hard for a few months now and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## karmel3326 (Aug 18, 2014)

Try Out the Door. It's much better and does not get all gunky like Seche. and cheaper.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree with Seche Vite. Dries so fast, goes on so smoothly, and makes your manicure last. The best part for me is that it really evens out streaky polishes. I just put on 3 thin gloopy coats of China Glaze's Shore Enuff (beautiful green, awful application), and Seche Vite on top makes it look smooth and completely fine.


----------

